# Renouveler l’agrément



## valou02 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je dois renouveler mon agrément en décembre 2022. Je suis à 5 ans de ma retraite. Je voulais savoir s’il était obligatoire de faire une formation pour obtenir cet agrément  ? Que dit la convention et la loi ? Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

Même situation que vous.
A ma connaissance pas de formation. Et de toute façon ils pourront attendre longtemps. Si près de la retraite je ne vais pas faire de formation.


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

non uniquement pour le premier renouvellement depuis aout 2021


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

La loi ne t'oblige pas à faire de la formation continue SAUF si c'est ton 1er renouvellement.
Entre comme formation continue les soirées Analyse de la pratique.

Quelque fois la PMI joue sur les mots et laisse entendre que c'est obligatoire.

Ceci dit j'ai déjà rencontré 2 ou 3 AMs en formations continues qui avaient clairement dit qu'elles n'étaient là que sous la pression de ce qu'elles pensaient être une obligation. 
A chaque fois, à la fin, quand je leur demandais en aparté leur ressentis la réponse était la même: "Si j'avais su que c'était si bien je serais venue avant. Dommage d'avoir perdu du temps et des occasions jusqu'alors. Je reviendrais à coup sur et cette fois tout à fait volontairement". 

Perso j'ai fait pas mal de formations continues depuis 20 ans et jusqu'ici il y a bien qu'une seule fois où je me suis dit que je perdais mon temps. C'était il y a quelques années: une formatrice débutante et qui n'avait clairement pas pris la mesure ni du thème de formation ni du publique à qui elle allait s'adresser. Du coup à 99% je peux dire que je suis satisfaite d'en faire. Si tu ne l'as jamais fait la formation SST ou PSC1 est celle que je te conseille en premier car elle pourrait te servir même dans ta vie perso car un incident est vite arrivé et savoir quoi faire limite l'effet de la panique.

Aujourd'hui il est possible de faire des formations en présentiel ou en distanciel, en semaine durant les temps d'accueil ou le samedi hors temps d'accueil, en groupe ou en autonomie (du coup durant la sieste des petits ou quand on veut).

Bien sur, la lecture d'article ou documentations ça marche aussi ;-)

Et puis si vraiment tu n'en n'a pas envie et bien ça te regarde, personne ne peut t'y contraindre.


----------



## Lijana (27 Septembre 2022)

bonjour Valou, 
tu peut profiter pour faire le SST.


----------



## Lijana (27 Septembre 2022)

Si tu n'a jamais fais de formations, au moins faire celle ci. Tu peux te renseigner au près de ton RPE.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

Je suis en formation préalable à l'accueil et effectivement ce n'est pour le moment obligatoire que pour le 1er renouvellement, cependant notre formatrice nous a dit que ce sera sans doute de plus en plus difficile à l'avenir d'être renouvelée sans avoir fait de formation continue, même pour les renouvellements suivants. De même que le CAP AEPE, pour le moment il n'y a pas d'obligation de résultat mais fort à parier qu'à l'avenir il y aura obligation de résultats, comme actuellement les évaluations en FPA que l'on est obligé de réussir (contrairement à avant). 

Il peut y avoir de courtes formations, pendant ou hors temps d'accueil, en présentiel ou en distanciel. Hors temps d'accueil, nous sommes payées en plus (pendant le temps d'accueil, le salaire est maintenu). Je trouve la formation initiale vraiment très riche, j'ai vraiment l'envie pour ma part de continuer à me former chaque année. Nous avons le droit chaque année à 58h de formation + le CPF. 

Peuvent être également inclus dans cette "obligation" d'amélioration continue de sa pratique, non seulement les formations mais aussi les abonnements à des magazines pro, les soirées à thèmes RPE pour ass mat, les matinées récréatives RPE, conférences, salons, écriture de son projet d'accueil, passage du CAP ou de la VAE etc. c'est large en fait.


----------



## Griselda (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui MeliMelo, l'idée est qu'une AM se tienne informée des évolutions de son metier, ce d'autant plus qu'il faut reconnaitre que 120h seulement de formation de base c'est peu (moi, à l'époque c'était 60h en tout et au bout de 4 ans 3/4 de mon premier Agrément: il était temps!). J'ai donc accueillis avec interêt la possibilité de me perfectionner.
Je pense que l'idée de l'obliger pour le 1er renouvellement c'est qu'une AM ayant sauté le pas une fois sera plus volontaire ensuite pour continuer cette démarche.
Reste la difficulté logistique de se faire remplacer si on ne veut pas accorder encore du temps en dehors de son temps de travail déjà très etendu. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que la loi permet à présent à une AM de remplacer une collègue en prenant un enfant en plus de son Agrément mais seulement quelques jours, heures/an. Je doute que ce soit suffisant pour répondre pleinement à cette problématique mais c'est un début.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo 
Renforcer de plus en plus les formations et diplômes des Ass Mat et futures Ass Mat....
C'est à mourir de rire quand on entend que maintenant les crèches vont recruter du personnel non qualifié, voire même des gens qui n'ont aucune connaissance de la petite enfance.
Moi je dois renvoyer mon dossier pour mon tout dernier renouvellement car après fini. Et bien contente.....


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je suis désolée mais quand j'ai commencé à être AM ( sa remonte un peu) la formation de base pour avoir l'agrément était quand même peut formatrice
Passé 2 jours a t'expliquer comment changer une couche ouai bof 
Et je ne pense pas qu'elle est beaucoup évolué quand ont voient certaines questions des nouvelles venu 
Je parle même pas de l'administratif qui est passé de côté
Je fais pas mal de formation autant pour me perfectionner dans mon travail (sst . alimentation. développement ect)
Mais également pour moi 
La dernière c'était informatique donc pas hyper Utile pour s'occuper des enfants
Donc demander que les nouvelles ce forme pourquoi pas
Puisque la pmi ne le fait pas à la base 
Bon les techniques change régulièrement donc c'est toujours utile d'apprendre
Et puis moi j'aime bien les formations pour l'ambiance aussi
On rencontre de nouvelles personnes
Et on sait toute comment ça se passe de mettre 10 AM dans une même pièce 😁 blablabla


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

J'ai obtenu mon agrément il y a 15 ans déjà 
La 1ère partie des 60 heures était très bien 
On y a apprit les grandes lignes de la profession et notre rôle 

La 2ème partie beaucoup moins intéressante 
C'était 1 lundi par mois 
Du temps de perdu à mon sens 

Je vais refaire la formation SST le mois prochain sur 2 samedis via IPERIA
Elle est à mon sens indispensable autant dans notre travail que dans la vie de tous les jours


----------



## Samantha6 (28 Septembre 2022)

Nous les formations continues c'est les samedi, chaque thème a un volume horaire, 14 ou 24h, c'est à dire sur 2 ou 3 samedi. Les formations nous sont proposées en liste, c'est nous de choisir les thèmes qui nous intéressent puis ils organisent les sessions suivant la demande. Quand il n' y'a pas assez pour former un groupe ils ne l'a programment pas. Je trouve quand-même que les formations sont assez bénéfiques, puis ça nous permet de sortir, échanger, écouter les expériences des collègues.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou91 oui et non en fait, car le personnel de crèche non formé aura pour obligation d'être formé 120 h avant la prise effective de poste auprès du personnel de crèche. Finalement nous n'avons que 80 h théorique pour les ass mat (et 40h bien plus tard). Donc 120 h sur le terrain sont peut-être plus productif que 80 h de FPA "théorique". Ces personnels auront peut-être aussi "obligation" de formation à l'avenir. Le seul hic c'est que le personnel de crèche déjà limite en burn out n'aura pour moi pas forcément le temps de bien former ce nouveau personnel non professionnel et être formateur est un métier à part entière.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 je pense qu'au contraire la formation a beaucoup évolué entre temps, car perso non il n'y a pas eu 2 jours pour apprendre à changer une couche (je pense que ça va être abordé demain pour mon cas et vu le programme, ça va être maxi 1/2h ^^). Et le contrat, on y passe du temps, peut-être pas assez, mais une journée tout de même. La dernière grosse évolution date de 2018 et je pense qu'il y a aussi des mises à jour annuelles. Cette année par exemple ça a été la mise à jour vis-à-vis de la nouvelle convention collective, etc.

Etant toutes déjà jeunes mamans dans la promotion je pense qu'il y a plein de choses que finalement on connaissait déjà comme le développement de l'enfant, la prévention de la MIN etc. mais il y a aussi beaucoup de choses que l'on découvre comme  par exemple les spécificités du métier, ou alors les nouvelles recommandations en terme de diversification qui changent tous les 4 matins ^^ La formation est orientée très éducation bienveillante, absence de VEO etc. et ça c'est un super bon point, étant donné que l'interdiction des VEO n'est inscrite dans la loi que depuis 2019.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Si les parents payaient les journées en charge pour la formation, il y aurait + de formations qui seraient faites.

Les parents sont bien rémunérés intégralement par leur employeur, pourquoi est-ce différent pour l’AM ?

Et l’obligation une fois par an SANS déduction de salaire

C’est ÇA qu’il faudrait mais ça ne se fera JAMAIS ! Ou intégralement remboursé par la CAF 😅🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour perso j'ai fait la formation pour les gestes de secours j'ai voulu renouveler plusieurs années après un samedi mais la date avait changé et je ne pouvais pas m'y rendre et j'ai laissé tombé ! j'en ai fait une sur les enfants et la marche motricité etc ... assez intéressant mais rien d'autre j'estime qu'à mon âge je sais tout ce qu'il faut savoir même si on ne sait jamais tout ... mais allez à une formation sur l'éducation bienveillante ne m'intéresse pas tout çà est un effet de mode on en reviendra j'ai d'ailleurs entendu un sketch à la radio sur çà qui m'a fait bien rire !!! bref je n'irais pas non plus sur la diversification des repas si c'est pour entendre qu'il faut laisser l'enfant se débrouiller avec un brocoli entier et bien chez moi c'est non j'ai eu 2 ou 3 fausses routes et je fais comme je l'entends avec mes petits accueillis ! un PE me dit et c'est arrivé plusieurs fois: "vous lui laissez manger sa banane ou sa pomme seul il ou elle sait le faire !!!" moi "mais je n'en doute pas et j'explique pourquoi je ne le ferais pas !" et ce n'est pas négociable mais je n'ai jamais eu aucun PE qui ait insisté avec çà ... maintenant certaines formations peuvent être utiles ou d'autres moins mais c'est surtout pour celles et ceux qui veulent suivre les "ordres" de la PMI et toutes ces nouvelles modes !!! une formation sur le spasme du sanglot m'aurait été utile car qd cela m'est arrivé je ne savais pas quoi faite et la PMI n'avait pas su m'expliquer voilà pour moi ... mais celles qui pensent que les formations sont utiles pourquoi pas ??? perso il y a internet ou des collègues pour me renseigner sur certains points et çà m'a toujours suffit ! n'oublions pas que chaque enfant est différent ...


----------



## B29 (28 Septembre 2022)

C'est dommage que beaucoup de formations soient le samedi. Après une semaine très chargée, personnellement j'ai envie de voir et d'entendre autre chose que de parler d'enfants, diversification des repas, l'éducation bienveillante....
Nous devrions avoir des formations dans la semaine comme tous salariés qui se respectent. Si les employés devaient faire des formations le week-end, il y aurait très peu de personnes d'accord, alors pourquoi nous...
Le week-end, pour moi et comme beaucoup d'entre nous : ménage, course, repassage....
Déjà que mon mari travaille 3 week-ends sur 5, hors de question d'en faire le week-end. 
Je veux profiter de ma famille...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Entièrement d’accord avec Angèle et B29.

Le week-end c’est pour se REPOSER, LA FAMILLE ou autre COMME LES PARENTS. EN PROFITER 🥂🍾🎈🛍

Superwomen c’est FINI !

Encore UN EXEMPLE et DU VECU
Désolée mein GeneralMetal 😉

J’ai eu un enfant pdt 3 ans, son frère impossible car né en novembre donc place prise .. donc a été chez une AM dans le village voisin à 2/3 kms de mars à juillet.

Les parents n’ont pas du tout aimé le « il fait ce qu’il veut bla-bla-bla «

Un minimum s’impose … et en + une super PUB par le grand frère accueilli 3 ans qui ne parlait et parle encore que de moi.

Donc les parents avaient déjà leur opinion mais en + le fiston.

*Conclusion* :

le cadet est venu chez moi en sept de l’année après sa naissance et place réservée dès mars alors qu’il n’avait pas commencé chez la nouvelle AM.

D’ailleurs cette année là j’ai récupéré même un 2eme enfant venant de chez cette AM, elle doit me maudire 😅🤣

Tout ça pour dire, que le laxisme, manger avec les mains, aucune règle, n’ont pas plu aux 2 familles.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Chantou ces nouvelles façons de faire avec les enfants c'est du n'importe quoi !!! moi j'ai toujours appliqué mes méthodes peut-être "anciennes" mais elles ont toujours fait leurs preuves ... Les enfants étaient tous polis et bien équilibrés (qd les PE me suivaient) et c'est ma plus grande fierté dans ce métier ... alors la bienveillance (je rigole encore du sketch !!!) les repas à la main - aucune règle pour ne pas "traumatiser" l'enfant - respecter les rythmes de sommeil de l'enfant - plus de parc - plus de transat - etc etc j'en passe et des meilleures ... quand on voit que c'est appliqué chez certains parents on voit le résultat ... tout cela n'est pas pour moi ... j'ai toujours privilégié mon ORGANISATION et demandé de la CONFIANCE de la part de mes PE ... voilà pour moi j'ai bientôt fini ce métier ... mais qd je vois que certaines se jettent à corps perdu dans toutes ces nouvelles méthodes çà me fait peur !!! chacun ses choix mais je ne cautionne pas tout !


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Perso, ce sera mon dernier renouvellement également. J'ai fait 2/3 formations, quelques conférences et très honnêtement, c'était sympa, mais je n'ai rien appris que je n'aurais pau apprendre par moi même. Beaucoup de blabla.  Ici, les formations se font sur plusieurs samedis, et ça, ce n'est pas possible pour moi. 
J'ai une activité de bénévolat qui est très importante pour moi et je dois y consacrer 1 à 2 samedis par mois + la majorité des temps de sieste. Et comme j'ai une vie à part le boulot, et des choses à faire ( courses, ménages, lessives, sorties entre amis, gérer pas mal de choses à distance pour ma mère...), je n'ai pas le temps.
Un samedi, oui, bloquer 2 ou 3 samedis à a suite, ce n'est pas possible


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Et pour parler de la nouvelle méthode éducative. Le jour ou une nana formatrice a dit qu'essuyer la bouche d'un bébé avec la cuiller est une douce violence, j'ai cru que j'allais m'étouffer. Je suis d'accord avec les explications, garder son calme, donner le bon exemple, mais il y a des choses pour lesquelles je n'adhère pas du tout et que je ne mettrais jamais en place


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Angèle 

En lisant le mot « traumatisé » je me suis offusquée lorsqu’une maman m’avait sorti que son fils était « traumatisé » depuis qu’il était chez moi … cela faisait 4 JOURS et j’étais sa 3eme AM … VÉRIDIQUE 

Sa 1ere AM en AT longue durée 
Sa 2eme en MAM
Sa 3eme … MOI

Le gamin ne voulait pas selon ses dires dormir le soir et hurlait ! 

Et ALORS … sûrement PAS DE MA FAUTE mais de SA FAUTE car 3 accueils en 15 mois !!!! Cherchez l’erreur 

*Résultat* : 

oh MIRACLE … non non AUCUN MIRACLE … le gamin arrivait en zappant ses parents et évidemment aucun souci chez moi et même demandait à monter pour la sieste 😴 

*Par contre, sa mère s’est abstenue de me dire que ça allait super bien … rapidement d’ailleurs pour dormir chez elle. Il a fallu que je lui pose la question pour le savoir 😡*

donc ça dit vraiment N’IMPORTE QUOI et ce n’est pas nouveau quand il y a un problème chez eux c’est la faute de l’AM 👎🏼

📕 Quand est-ce que l’on écrit un livre les filles avec toutes nos aventures …


----------



## Griselda (28 Septembre 2022)

Tout d'abord il faut comprendre comment ça fonctionne:

- nous les AM, parce que nous sommes bien des salariés, une part des cotisations patronales et salariales de nos salaires finances le fond de formation
- comme nous sommes agréés les cotisations qui pour un salarié lambda sont payées par le salarié et l'employeur, pour nous c'est la CAF qui paie à notre place, ce qui n'empêche pas que nous cotisons donc bien pour ce fond de formation
- le fond de formation a été créé pour permettre au salarié de partir en formation: ce fond finance la formation + le salaire du salarié durant la formation. Ainsi l'employeur n'a pas de raison financière de l'empêcher d'y aller puisque la formation il l'a déjà payée avec les cotisations ainsi que le salaire du salarié en formation. Il ne lui reste plus qu'à trouver une personne qui remplace ce salarié, qu'il peut donc la payer lui, puisque le salaire de celle en formation est remboursé par le fond de formation à l'employeur (c'est pourquoi le salarié lambda a bien son maintient de salaire quand il part en formation, ce n'est pas non plus son employeur qui le paie mais le fond de formation). L'idée étant de lever tous les freins à la formation continue, ce d'autant plus que c'est un droit. Un Employeur devrait légitimement se dire qu'envoyer son salarié en formation c'est un retour sur investissement. S'il ne le fait pas il paie des cotisations à fond perdu. Sur le papier on se dira qu'il n'y a donc aucune raison pour que les salariés n'aillent pas se former régulièrement et ce quelques soit son métier, n'est ce pas? Alors pourquoi dans tant d'entreprise ça bloque encore, y compris quand le salarié est pourtant archi demandeur de s'y rendre durant son temps de travail? Parce qu'un employeur ne veut pas avoir à s'embetter à chercher un remplaçant! Il veut pouvoir compter sur son salarié tel que le contrat le lui garanti. C'est particulièrement le cas quand l'entreprise est petite avec peu de salarié car pour la plus grande c'est souvent juste que le travaille du salarié absent est absorbé par les collègues présents. Et je peux vous dire qu'ayant travaillé 10 ans à l'exterieur pour une entreprise c'est une réalité.
C'est dire que pour une AM qui travaille seule chez elle, pas en équipe, le Parent Employeur aura d'autant plus de mal à accepter cette contrainte qu'il ne peut que se douter qu'il aura du mal à nous trouver une remplaçante. Moi la 1ere je ne fais pas de remplacement sauf pour une collègue que j'aime bien. 

LA grande raison pour laquelle les formations des AMs sont principalement organisées le samedi et non en semaine. C'est parce que les AMs elles mêmes n'ont pas envie de mener cette lutte avec l'ensemble de leurs employeurs. Si je pars en formation hors temps d'accueil, il me suffit d'avoir un PE qui signe mon dossier qui confirme que je suis bien salariée mais je n'ai pas besoin de le convaincre puisque ça ne sera pas une contrainte pour lui. Alors que choisir une formation en semaine, même si c'est mon droit le plus juste, c'est devoir convaincre tous mes PE, risquer une bagarre ou un PE qui change de crèmerie au profit d'une AM sur laquelle "il peut compter" avec au moins l'un d'eux.

Depuis plus de 15 ans lors de chacune de mes formations le samedi le Formateur nous fait le laïus pour nous encourager à demander des formations durant la semaine puisque c'est notre droit et qu'en plus elles sont mieux payées. J'entends très bien l'argument mais en effet je pourrais plus sereinement mener cette bataille quand la formation continue sera une obligation et donc qu'aucun PE ne pourra m'en faire reproche. Je ne dois pas être la seule à penser ainsi car chaque année notre RPE nous envoie un pré-sondage en expliquant qu'ils sont prêts à en organiser en semaine et le samedi selon les demandes des AMs, le sondage est sous la forme:
- quelles formations vous intéresseraient?
- en priorité en semaine ou le samedi?
Chaque année sur 350 AMs, 2 ou 3 répondent "en semaine" (il en faut minimum 6 pour constituer un gpe) et 30 à 40 "le samedi", toutes les autres refusent de faire des formations continues ou ne se fendent même pas de répondre. A la question "mais pourquoi ne sont elles pas proposées en semaine comme tout le monde?", nous avons la réponse ici en tout cas.

Depuis le COVID et l’expérience formation en distanciel cela a permis à quelques unes (une 10aine pas plus) de découvrir le concept de la formation continue parce qu'elles peuvent la faire en autonomie, au moment où ça l'arrange, depuis chez elle, sans empiéter sur son temps libre donc. Pour autant, pour l'instant cette dizaine ne souhaitent pas quand même partir en formation en semaine si cela implique d'être indispo pour leurs PE... ce que je peux comprendre...

Il est évident que les organismes de formations ont tout intérêt à nous convaincre du bien fondé de la formation en semaine, tout simplement parce qu'alors ils pourraient répondre à plus de demandes. Nos RPE aussi car alors ça leur éviterait de devoir payer une Anim' pour gérer d'ouvrir la salle etc... Ce serait gagnant-gagnant.

Conclusion: que toutes celles qui souhaitent une formation continue en semaine le fasse savoir à l'organisme de formation ou son RPE s'il en organise aussi et dans ce cas, s'il y en a au moins 6 pour la même formation elles seront bien organisées. Les PE auront les moyens financiers de payer la remplaçante puisque c'est le fond de formation qui paiera à sa place l'AM en formation.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Comme certaines ici, pour moi,hors de question de me former sur mes weeks ends. Il y a déjà la préparation de la semaine à venir, ménage, courses etc, si en plus, il faut partir en formation, je me demande bien à quel moment on peut faire un break, pourtant si nécessaire à toute profession (prendre soin de soi pour prévenir l'épuisement pro...)
Dans les entreprises, il est considéré comme du harcèlement, de recevoir des mails pro les soirs et week ends, il est invoqué le droit au repos, cherchez l'erreur...
Avec le covid, J'ai découvert la formation en distanciel, j'en ai suivit 3. Deux ont étés intéressantes, la 3ème, je n'ai rien appris que je ne connaissais et n'appliquais déjà.
Je lis beaucoup de livres sur le développement de l'enfant, j'estime que je me forme assez, mais pour le reste, mes soirées et mes week-ends sont trop précieux


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 concrètement je n'ai pas commencé donc je ne sais pas comment réagiront mes PE (je les préviendrai dès l'entretien), mais votre salaire est maintenu par IPERIA/UDD pendant que vous êtes en formation gratuite sur votre temps d'accueil (vous avez en plus des indemnités de repas et km). Si vous faites la formation hors du temps d'accueil vous êtes rémunérés en plus par IPERIA/UDD. C'est un peu le même principe que lorsque l'on est salarié.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@angèle1982 c'est dommage que vous le voyiez comme ça, je pense que maintenant que c'est inscrit dans la loi, au contraire ce n'est pas un effet de mode mais bel et bien une prise de conscience que les VEO sont néfastes pour les développement de l'enfant. Il faut étudier les neurosciences pour comprendre que le respect des rythmes de l'enfant, la motricité libre, le jeu libre et l'éducation bienveillante sont bénéfiques pour l'enfant, il y a désormais des études scientifiques sur le sujet. Après une éducation bienveillante ne veut pas non plus dire qu'il n'y a pas de règles à respecter, un cadre permettant le respect et la sécurité de tous. Concernant la diversification, vous parlez de la DME, la diversification menée par l'enfant, ce n'est pas lié à l'éducation bienveillante à proprement parlé. Les ass mat ont le choix ou non d'accepter la DME, mais ce n'est effectivement pas recommandé dans le cadre de la formation pour les risques d'étouffement et puis de praticité/hygiène/confort (il y en a partout). Je n'accepterai pas la DME non plus pour ma part.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@mélimélo, vous oubliez un point essentiel.

A : pour faire les formations pendant les temps d'accueil (celle proposées hors domicile), il faut l'accord des parents, et là, ce n'est pas toujours si simple.
B : les formations ne se font pas toujours dans la ville de résidence, il faut donc pouvoir se déplacer, aux heures prévues, et pour les ams avec des jeunes enfants, pas simple une fois encore.
C : les délais de remboursement des formations sont beaucoup trop longs.
D : Jamais pour ma part je ne ferais des formations, lors des accueils (pas le temps, et là, est-ce du travail en plus? mais pas rémunéré ?), ni le samedi, hors de question.

Pour toutes ces raisons, dès lors que vous êtes en activité, c'est assez compliqué à mettre en place.
La dernière faite l'année dernière était une vraie catastrophe, autant pour le contenu que pour l'organisation même des temps des lieux...
3 mois avant le rbt des heures déduites du salaire.

Le seul côté positif c'est de se retrouvé entre AMS, chez nous on se concerte pour y aller ensemble.

Est-ce que celà  apporte un plus ? a part la sst, Bof.
Pas de répercussion sur le salaire : c'est un point également à considérer.

Oui, çà te valorise, et encore, la plupart des formations n'ont pas de retour de mise en place, car les parents n'y voient pas toujours de l'intérêt.

En résumé, il vous manque encore un peu d'expérience pour peser le pour et le contre. (c'est évidement écrit sans animosité).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Etudier les neuros-sciences, ouais, encore faut-il avoir le niveau nécéssaire de compréhension.

Le niveau de compétence en neuros-science n'est pas adapté au diplôme d'assistante maternelle. Pas du tout.
Et pas non plus valoriser en rémunération.




La motricité libre, ne date pas d'hier...mon aînée à 28 ans, je le pratiquais déjà. 

Quant aux VEO, il y a à prendre et à laisser, dites moi en quoi essuyer avec la cuillère la bouche d'un enfant peut être assimilé à de la VEO ?

L'éducation bienveillante, idem, tout dépend COMMENT on la pratique. J'ai quand même l'impression qu'on va en revenir, car malheureusement, elle n'est pas bien appliquée, en grande généralité, ce qui m'amène à penser que cette méthode n'est pas adaptée, et surtout elle n'est pas expliquée correctement, donc si les pédagogues eux-mêmes n'arrivent pas à communiquer une info c'est qu'eux mêmes sont incompétents, quand uniquement 5% à compris, que par conséquent 95% non, c'est qu'il y a un gros problème.

Etant donné les ENORMES soucis de comportement des élèves de tout horizon, qui dès leur plus jeune âge sont intolérants aux consignes, à la vie même en société, collectivité, c'est bien le fait que ce mode d'éducation est un échec. A revoir pour ma part.

D'ailleurs les psychologues et pédos-psychiatres pour certains dénoncent ce mode éducatif, alors qui croire ?


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

De toute façon maintenant, les adultes n'ont plus le droit de rien envers les enfants.
Quand je lis que parmi les VEO il y a des choses du genre : "*des paroles dévalorisantes, humiliantes, blessantes qu'il ne faut pas dire*, (« _Tu n'est pas gentil,, tu es méchant, ce n’est pas bien ce que tu fais ! _» etc.).
En quoi dire un un enfant qui tape ou qui mord le petit copain que ce n'est pas bien ce qu'il fait, que c'est méchant, ou pas gentil met en péril l'équilibre de l'enfant.
A un moment faut arrêter de pousser les choses à l'extrême..


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Il me semble essentiel de se former tout au long de sa carrière pro. Cela vaut pour toutes les professions y compris la notre. Je suis deux à trois formations par an en distantiel derrière mon pc ou en présentiel un ou deux samedis tous les 2 ans (comme le recyclage de mon SST en décembre dernier). J'ai appris de chacune de mes formations. La dernière en date : contrats suite nouvelle convention il y a une quinzaine de jours à peine. J'ai toujours été rémunérée 4 à 6 semaines après la formation. Il est vrai que je consacre du temps pour me former en dehors de mon temps de travail. J'ai du temps pour cela ne travaillant par choix qu'en années incomplètes et qu'un mercredi sur deux par choix également. Je comprends que cela en hérisse certaines mais le bénéfice que je trouve à suivre ces modules de formation valent bien à mes yeux mon temps sur deux samedis tous les 2 ans pour recycler mon SST et 6 à 10 h de formation en distantiel en soirée tous les ans. J'estime que l'on a toujours à apprendre. J'ai pu revoir certaines de mes pratiques, conserver certaines autres, et surtout partager avec des collègues, service agrément ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui Nanou, on voit ce que celà donne chez les jeunes, tout jeunes.

Ils n'ont plus aucune limite, ni de respect soit pour les copains, soit pour les adultes (encore moins).
La conscience du moi et du sur-moi l'emporte sur tout.

Je vois en ce moment la petite révolution de certaines demoiselles collégiennes qui viennent habillées de manière contraire aux réglements intérieurs (VEO : on ne peut m'imposer ma tenue) et organisent des séances de prières au sein même des établissements.
Il faut tout un arsenal de parlementations pour arriver à faire ENTENDRE la LOI.

C'est çà le résultat d'une certaine éducation  bienveillante où l'on a VALORISER, ENCOURAGER, FELICITER, l'égo des enfants au mépris du reste.
D'ailleurs on le voit dans les relations entre ados, toujours à valoriser, et à utiliser (pour moi) des mots puissants sans mesurer leurs impacts.
(style, tu es mon sang, tu es ma beauté, je t'aime pour la vie), brrr çà me fait froid dans le dos !
aUCUNE MESURE;


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
A : mais oui je suis complètement d'accord avec vous ! Pas forcément évident. Pour ma part, je n'ai que deux places, donc ce sera peut-être un peu plus facile. Mais même avec désaccord, je pense que je les ferai hors temps d'accueil. Une fois par an. Un ou deux samedis par an, je ne trouve pas cela excessif non plus, même si hors temps d'accueil.
B : mais oui je suis d'accord aussi, à savoir quand même que des indemnités km sont reversées.
C : ha ça... je veux bien vous croire ^^
D : alors si la formation est rémunérée sur le temps d'accueil, mais comme vous dites, les délais de remboursements sont peut-être longs. Le plus difficile pour moi comme le dit Griselda, ce doit être davantage d'obtenir l'accord des PE. Et en même temps, quand on part en FCE, ils n'ont pas le choix non plus...

Oui bien sûr, il me manque l'expérience. Mais j'aimais déjà auparavant partir en formation, je pense que ça ne changera pas trop dans ce nouveau métier, surtout sur des sujets que je ne maîtrise pas du tout tel que le handicap par exemple. Après il y a beaucoup de choses que l'on peut faire en autodidacte avec les livres aussi.

Pour les répercussions sur le salaire, je ne sais pas trop, certaines ass mat mettent cela en avant, qu'elles se forment régulièrement pour expliquer leur tarif élevé par exemple. Moi je vois plus ça comme une mise à jour des nos pratiques, une prise de recul sur le métier et l'apport de nouvelles connaissances, ça ne peut qu'être du plus pour l'accueil et le confort des enfants. Je comprends aussi que pour certaines ce n'est pas du tout leur tasse de thé, j'ai été longtemps salarié et il y avait deux sortes de camps aussi ^^ Et je n'écarte pas non plus également la possibilité que je serai déjà tellement crevée de ma semaine, que je n'aurai aucunement envie de me former en plus le samedi, même si c'est peu de samedis sur l'année.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@catie, je fais le recyclage sst tous les 2 ans; 1 journée sur mon planning hebdo. 

@Griselda, certains parents devraient voir un retour sur investissement ??? Mais quand ? et comment ? ils ne payent rien.
Ou j'ai loupé un truc.
En général, celà les faits suer. Clairement. Il faut changer les habitudes et çà ne leur plaît pas.
Non, le samedi, c'est dégueu, en plus théoriquement celà ne devrait pas être possible, beaucoup dépasserais les 45h hebdo, mais es-tu payée en HS non, pourtant ces heures sont bien assimilées à du temps de travail.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je regarde SuperNanny actuellement.

En gros mais vous connaissez l’émission, mais souvent c’est TOUT REPRENDRE et savoir dire NON, STOP, et dire les choses comme elle sont. Tu tapes ce n’est pas bien etc

Et ne rien laisser passer, car après c’est l’horreur ce que vit justement ce couple par un gamin de 3/4 ans .

JE pense que la méthode que l’on fait en général … les anciennes, n’est pas trop mal car les petits sont hyper mignons et écoutent bien ce qu’on leur dit sans souci et les parents sont souvent admiratifs qu’il n’y ait même pas de pleurs chez nous quand ils viennent et que les petits reproduisent ce qu’ils font chez nous, et les parents sont agréablement étonnés.

J’ai une fois fait une formation et ça ne m’a pas apporté grand chose que je ne savais déjà.

Il y a internet et la TV pour apprendre ou s’informer pour ma part


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Mélimélo, c'est çà, vous n'avez pas de retour encore d'expérience.
Déjà, voyez vous nous expliquer ceci et celà sur les formations, mais la plupart d'entre nous en on fait plein, et oui, on le sait que les IE et les ir sont prises en charge.

Non, il n'y a pas de plus-value sur le salaire, c'est un point positif, ET ENCORE. Là vous rêvez 

Je me suis entendue dire : j'espère que la formation ce n'est pas pour apprendre à chanter en agitant les mains...


----------



## Griselda (28 Septembre 2022)

Alors si les formations en distanciel sont payées d'apres mes collègues qui en ont faites. C'est peut être le principal avantage: être payée, durant son temps d'accueil (les siestes des petits), en plus de son salaire puisqu'alors Nounou est bien en même temps à son poste.

Pour ce qui est d'être mieux payées si on est formées réguilèrement alors là les filles accrochez vous à vos tabliers:
_grace à la nouvelle CCN il a été négocié un salaire minimum garantie de 3% de plus si on a été "certifiée" c'est a dire si on fait un certains nombres de formations continues dans un certains blocs de formations"... _Sachant que le salaire minimum n'atteint pas 2.50€ + 3%??? Youhou, c'est la fête, voilà qui va créer une emeute pour aller s'inscrire à des formations!!! Ah non? Tu m'etonne! Voilà donc toute la valeure ajoutée estimée? Cela confirme ce que j'ai toujours dit: je ne pars pas en formation pour mieux gagner ma vie! Mais seulement parce que ça m'interresse.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Oui la motricité libre de date pas d'hier. J'ai envie de dire qu'avant tous les transats et la société de consommation, la plupart des enfants étaient en motricité libre :-D 
Pour la cuillère, je le faisais aussi et je ne considérais pas cela comme une VEO, d'autant plus que j'utilisais les petites cuillères beaba en silicone. Je pense que c'est à réfléchir tout de même, perso je vais en tout cas y réfléchir, comment cela pourrait être plus agréable pour l'enfant, être raclé à chaque cuillerée ne doit pas être hyper confortable. Je pense que cela est tout de même un cas extrême, il y a beaucoup d'autres VEO avant cela qui peuvent être bannies très facilement.
Les difficultés de comportement des enfants, sont pour moi justement issues d'éducation basées sur les VEO, à l'école, à la maison etc. Peut-être que dans le temps, les enfants se tenaient droits et ne bronchaient pas mais on ne peut pas dire que cela a réussi non plus vu l'état du monde actuel et vu le nombre de personnes consultant des psy, sous anti-depresseurs, avec un manque de confiance en soi ou au contraire, incapable de communiquer non violemment.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
J'ai 30 ans de métier, j'ai travaillé avec plus de 30 familles, qui après m'avoir confié leur premier enfant, m'ont laissé le 2°, voire le 3°.
Car ils ont toujours été ravis de la façon dont je m'occupais de leurs enfants, qui ont grandi épanouis, heureux, polis, respectueux.
Les plus grands ont maintenant trente ans. D'autres plus jeunes ont 23/20/16 et les parents m'ont encore envoyé la semaine dernière des photos.
20 ans après je suis encore dans leurs pensées, dans les conversations.
J'ai toujours appliqué les mêmes méthodes éducatives que pour mes enfants. Qui eux aussi à 33 et 30 ans sont appréciés dans leur travail, par leurs collègues, leurs patron, leurs amis car ils sont polis, courageux, avenants, respectueux...
Une famille avec qui je dois travailler encore un an me dit hier : "on pourra garder votre numéro quand le contrat sera fini, si un jour il y a grève à l'école et qu'on n'a pas de solution, car au moins en vous on a confiance"....

Alors quand je lis, sur le dernier courrier reçu de la PMI (pour la levée de restriction d'âge pour pouvoir dépanner une famille), que je n'ai pas une attitude professionnelle car j'ai dit à mon petit fils qui venait de jeter un jouet que ce n'était pas bien de jeter les jouets car ils pouvaient se casser..
Mais où va-t-on ????


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou91 tout simplement parce que cela met une étiquette sur l'enfant alors que l'enfant n'a pas encore la maturité cérébrale pour comprendre son émotion, son geste, sa gestion de sa frustration etc. Et que une étiquette répétée régulièrement va conditionner ses comportements futurs. Nous devons l'accompagner dans tout cela. L'idée n'est pas de lui interdire ce comportement, au contraire. Il faut lui interdire sans l'étiqueter, en consolant la victime, en verbalisant les émotions sur ce que les deux ressentent etc. Il y a les affiches de Bougribouillons sur les comportements dits agressifs qui sont pas mal à ce sujet.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

A 4 ans le biberon …. Il faut SuperNanny pour expliquer qu’il faut manger le petit déj A TABLE et normalement en famille. 

Et que l’enfant de 3/4 ans pouvait mettre la table et se servir lui-même son chocolat à mettre dans son bol etc. 

C’est dingue d’expliquer ce qui est normal … 

Et c’est vrai que maintenant ça devient récurrent de dire à certains parents ce qui est évident pour nous à faire vis-à-vis de leur enfant !


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

T’as raison Nanou  c’est du n’importe quoi. Un moment donné c’est bon.

De toute façon les puéricultrices ne savent PAS GRAND CHOSE et n’appliquent même pas chez elles ce qu’elles nous imposent.

Je l’ai vu dans un supermarché par la puer cinglée avec ses jumeaux. La HONTE pour elle. Ses gamins jouaient au foot dans Auchan ! 👎🏼😳😅🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@mélimélo, racler... quel mot fort, j'appelle çà essuyer...et je préfère essuyer au fur et à mesure que de laisser l'enfant dans ses petits débordements. Le geste avec la serviette peut également ne pas être sympa du tout.


Je dis le contraire par rapport aux comportements actuels.
Les enfants n'ont plus aucunesrègles, et il faut qu'ils décident de tout pour avoir confiance en eux ???
style, oui, mon chéri, je comprends que tu veuilles mettre ton short aujourd'hui, mais il est préférable d'avoir un pantalon par moins 5 dégrés. Non, tu prèfères ton short ? tu veux lequel alors le rouge ou le bleu ? et puisqu'il fait froid pourquoi ne pas mettre un collant dessous ? Non, du coup tu prèfères la jupe ? c'est sûr ? Ce style de possibilité de choix pour éviter les conflits, çà me fait rire mais alors...
Donc loulou se retrouve en classe, et quand la prof lui dit clairement que son comportement dépasse les bornes, Loulou est persécuté.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Avec SuperNanny il y a en 3 jours un résultat 

Why : NON, STOP, explications, et un moment donné savoir dire « allez … vas sur la marche ou la chaise ou autre pour te calmer » etc


----------



## Griselda (28 Septembre 2022)

Metal je n'ai pas dit que les Parents devraient y voir un retour sur investissement (puisqu'ils ne paient pas les cotisations de leur poche, ben non!) mais bien les Employeurs d'entreprises qui paient les cotisations et pourtant tout ce qu'ils voient c'est l'indispo de leur salarié. C'est dire qu'un Parent aura bien du mal à accepter cette contrainte de devoir nous remplacer, car lui même n'est pour ainsi dire jamais encouragé à se former dans son entreprise, bien au contraire.

Tous les Employeurs sont ravis que leur salariés se forment et soient formés à condition que ça ne l'empeche pas de faire son boulot sinon c'est une autre histoire..

Et on va être très claire dès le départ: je n'ai jamais entendue une AM obtenir un meilleur salaire sous pretexte qu'elle avait fait des formations ou avait des diplomes.
Nous établissons un taux horaire, qui ne pourra pas etre en dessous du minimum (ouf) mais qui en général est directement en lien avec l'offre et la demande et la façon dont nous souhaitons travailler. 
Il est certes bien triste de constater qu'à travail et qualité égal il y a encore de très grande disparité, triste surtout pour celles qui n'arrivent pas à négocier mieux que le salaire minimum qui est un taux scandaleux.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo @Chantou1
J'ai un de mes PE qui est instit... Depuis déjà plusieurs années.
Elle me disait encore hier que plus ça va pire c'est les enfants en maternelle. Violents, désobéissants, irrespectueux, insolents... (et elle a des "moyenne section").
Alors laxisme des parents, résultat de cette nouvelle éducation sans VEO....
Car la PMI m'a remis une liste de ce qui est considéré comme VEO (physiques, psychologiques, douces, culturelles etc).
Allez en voilà quelques unes qu'il ne faut pas faire :
- Couper les cheveux quand l’enfant ne le veut pas, ou à l’inverse lui interdire de les couper.... (Sérieux !!!!!)
- Forcer l’enfant à mettre les habits que l’on choisit au lieu de respecter ses goûts
- Mentir, cacher des choses impliquant l’enfant. (A une époque, je me serais bien vue dire à un petit garçon qui s'impatientait parce qu'il partait le dernier et que son père était toujours en retard : "Je comprends mon chéri que tu ne sois pas content mais papa est en retard car il a encore été sauter sa maîtresse "....  Puisque c'était la vérité... et qu'il faut tout justifier sans mentir... Vous croyez que ça aurait été la réponse la plus adaptée ???  😂


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Dans l’émission SuperNanny… ça faisait des mois qu’elle n’avait pas entendu son fils rire !!!

Grave quand même … intervention de SuperNanny pour leur expliquer qu’il faut qu’ils leur fassent des activités extérieures … NORMAL QUOI !  

Je ne dois pas être normal ou quoi ? 

Attends les momes rient chez moi et j’appelle pas SuperNanny… 

Ils veulent quoi les parents … taper dans les mains et hop les gamins sont sages et mignons 

Bah non, il faut s’en occuper tout simplement .. jouer avec eux etc


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et oui, voilà bien tout le problème de la formation dite "professionnalisante" pour les Assistantes Maternelles.
En entreprise, la formation permet d'accéder à un meilleur salaire, un autre poste, à gravir les échelons... Pour les AMs, si elles veulent "monnayer" leurs compétences nouvellement acquises, bah là, ça coince. Beaucoup de parents regardent le taux horaire et c'est encore plus vrai dans certaines villes. 
Je comprend que beaucoup ne sont pas prêtes à sacrifier encore plus de temps à leur profession, si ce temps n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur.
Si on avait demandé aux salariés de mon ancienne entreprise de partir en formation sur leurs temps de repos (soirées, week-ends), sans avoir la garantie d'accéder à un salaire et/ou à un poste plus interessant, il y aurait eu grèves et protestations en tout genre


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
J'ai expliqué pour la formation, par forcément pour vous, tant mieux si vous savez, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'était pas si clair que ça pour d'autres... Et il y a aussi peut-être des nouvelles sur le forum. L'explication la plus claire a été donnée par Griselda.

Pour la valorisation sur salaire, je ne ferai pas cela pour ça pour ma part, je ferai cela avant tout pour l'intérêt des enfants. J'ai dit cela car j'ai une connaissance qui avance cet argument pour faire accepter son tarif assez élevé, tout simplement.

Pour l'éducation bienveillante, je pense qu'il y a un juste milieu à tout. Le problème actuel c'est que la plupart confondent éducation bienveillante avec absence de règles et/ou laxisme. Et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a aussi confusion sur ce forum.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

J’ai eu un petit de 2 ans 1/2 qui ne voulait pas s’habiller le matin 

Je l’ai déjà expliqué sur ce forum 

Et bien la mère complètement désabusée , ne savait pas quoi faire 

SUPER CHANTOU lui a dit « si demain tu viens en pyjama c’est parce que tu seras fatigué donc tu iras AU LIT … si tu viens habillé et bien on jouera avec les copains »

Le lendemain sa maman lui met ses affaires sur le lit et IL A AUSSITÔT MIS SES VÊTEMENTS 

Bah oui … donc j’ai fait PEUT-ÊTRE de la maltraitance … oh … on se réveille !!


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
VEO Psychologique : "

Menacer et faire du chantage : priver l’enfant de quelque chose, confisquer un objet (doudou, tétine, jouet…). Créer un tableau d’appréciation du comportement de l’enfant (avec des couleurs, des smileys, des étoiles ou des points). Mettre des étiquettes (positives ou négatives). Donner des récompenses.


Allez hop, avertissement avant retrait d'agrément ! lol


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Mélimélo, non, pas de confusion sur le forum, mais un retour d'expérience.
Certaines içi en ont plus de 20 ans.

Et si vous avez bien lu ce que je disais plus haut, les confusions quand il y en a, viennent des explications qui ne sont pas comprises, donc, si le pédagogue ne parvient pas à transmettre son savoir, c'est que lui même est incompétent.  Votre impression là dessus ? quand vous pensez que beaucoup n'ont pas compris ?

L'enfant roi est le résultat de l'éducation bienveillante.
Oui, je sais, vous êtes certaines à l'avoir parfaitement comprise , ce qui devrait faire de vous de super éducatrices, et tant mieux.
Celà concerne combien d'enfant ?

L'enfant à qui on donne TOUJOURS le choix, pour qu'il se sente en confiance, à quoi celà va t-il lui servir à part à le fruster quand NON, justement il n'aura pas TOUJOURS le choix.

Toujours proposer une alternative en éducation bienveillante, mais pourquoi faire ?
Le petit ado pré-pubère va t-il se retrouver à proposer une alternative  à sa/son camarade qui lui aura dit non ? Ok, tu m'as dit non pour le bisous, mais pour la main au fesse du coup c'est oui ?
Et navrée mais on en est là.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pour la connaissance qui avance l'argument des formations pour expliquer ses tarifs, c'est tout à fait normal. C'est en tout cas, ce que je pense et qui devrait être fait. Car si les CD nous mettent la pression pour être formées, (déformées quelque fois), il n'y a aucune raison alors pour que nous n'y trouvions pas d'avantages. Le truc c'est bon pour vous dans tous les cas, non. 
Elle a complétement raison, mais en régle générale, non, les formations n'apportent pas de bonus financier, les parents s'en fichent.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Les VEO que vous citez, moi j'invite chacune à y réfléchir tout de même. Perso par exemple quand j'étais enfant, ma mère me coupait les cheveux comme un petit garçon, je n'aimais pas du tout cela, je n'avais pas mon mot à dire, et bien j'en ai souffert car je n'étais pas écouté dans mes besoins. Je ne dis pas que c'est une violence comme une maltraitance physique grave par exemple, mais ce type de situations répétées, imprègne psychologiquement l'enfant et l'adulte en devenir : il vivra sans être à l'écoute de ses propres besoins par la suite. 

Voilà, ce n'était que le premier exemple. Pour le 2e, pourquoi ne pas respecter le goût de l'enfant, en quoi est-ce-si dramatique que cela de le respecter dans ses choix, comme on respecterait un adulte ? Pour moi ce n'est pas cette liberté de choix, qui fait des petits enfants impossibles à vivre en maternelle... La maternelle est déjà très difficile à vivre car elle ne respecte pas les besoins physiologiques des enfants, notamment en terme de sommeil, et il n'y a pas que ça malheureusement. 

Pour le fait de dire la vérité à l'enfant, je pense que vous poussez le trait, mais un enfant ressent tout, donc s'il y a un problème, autant le lui dire, sans jugement en adaptant son discours à celui d'un enfant, évidemment qu'on ne va pas lui dire que son papa trompe sa maman... et de toute façon ce ne serait même pas à nous de le lui dire.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et j'ajoute, que même certains parents n'y voient aucun intérêt.
Un papa m'a dit un jour : "vous faîtes des formations continues en tant qu'AM, vous apprenez quoi ? A regarder un petit de 3 mois, sur son tapis d'éveil,  à lui tendre un jouet en chantant des comptines ? Moi, du moment que mon enfant est heureux, mange, dort et joue avec ses camarades, ça me va ! Mais qu'est ce qu'on vous emmerde, moi je n'aurai jamais pu faire votre métier"
Bon, vous l'aurez compris, ce papa était un peu "cash" et j'ai tentée de lui expliquer que les formations ne se résumaient pas à chanter des comptines et aux jeux de doigts, mais j'ai compris ce qu'il voulait dire. Un papa très pragmatique et une famille avec qui, deux ans après la fin du contrat, je garde encore d'excellentes relations


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2 

Alors oui c’est vrai qu’un papa m'avait dit « il faut faire une formation pour mettre une couche » heu ... bon laisses tomber ...


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo
Obliger un enfant à s'habiller s'il ne veut pas, c'est une VEO...  Obliger l'enfant à faire ce qu'il ne veut pas ou à aller où il ne veut pas c'est VEO...
Donc quel conseil donneriez-vous à une Ass Mat qui s'apprête à partir en promenade en plein hiver, qui a 4 enfants à habiller et où les 4 ne veulent pas mettre leurs manteaux ? Et où 2 ne veulent pas sortir ?
On lui laisse le choix du manteau ? (bah non hein, il n'est pas chez lui avec toute sa garde-robe, il va pas mettre celui du copain)....
On lui explique qu'il va avoir froid et attraper un rhume....... Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il comprenne bien les causes à effets...
On renonce à sortir ?
On sort sans le manteau ?
ou...
bah on explique qu'il faut s'habiller pour sortir, et on l'habille quand même, qu'il veuille mettre le manteau ou pas.... ? ? ? ?


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Mon impression sur quoi ? Sur le fait que certaines ne savent pas faire la différence entre bienveillance et absence de règles voire laxisme ? Je ne pourrai pas vous dire, il faudrait poser la question aux principaux concernés. Perso pendant la formation j'ai trouvé le discours assez clair. L'idée n'est pas l'absence de cadre et de règles, par exemple bien sûr que l'on va interdire de taper, l'idée est plutôt d'être dans l'empathie, accompagner l'enfant, de pas le stigmatiser, le comprendre pour qu'il évolue sereinement sans développer de troubles anxieux ou autre liés aux diverses violences.

L'enfant élevé en éducation bienveillante n'a pas toujours le choix, contrairement à ce que vous pensez. Il y a les contraintes comme partout, notamment les contraintes horaires par exemple. L'idée est de l'accompagner dans ses émotions, sa frustration de façon non violente justement.

Proposer une alternative en éducation bienveillante, pourquoi faire ? Pour en faire des enfants secures affectivement qui auront des bonnes bases pour se développer sereinement à l'âge adulte.

"Le petit ado pré-pubère va t-il se retrouver à proposer une alternative à sa/son camarade qui lui aura dit non ? Ok, tu m'as dit non pour le bisous, mais pour la main au fesse du coup c'est oui ?"
Je ne comprends vraiment pas cet exemple. Une enfant éduqué sans VEO, en éducation bienveillante aura justement appris le consentement et le respect de son propre corps et celui des autres. C'est bien un des comportements qu'il ne fera pas, ou alors c'est que quelque chose a été loupé dans son éducation. Ou si c'est lui la victime (je ne sais pas trop où vous vouliez en venir), il saura très clairement poser ses limites car justement dans son enfance il aura été respecté dans son consentement et son corps.


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Les neurossciences !!! Bien sur. Encore faut il lire le compte rendu en entier et pas un court extrait que tel ou tel journaliste, pseudo pédo-psy va écrire. Et lire tout une thèse sur les résultats d'une expertise en neurosciences, ben c'est juste incompréhensible.
Et puis on trouve tout et son contraire. 
L'histoire du cortisol, par exemple. Une étude a été faite sur 2 groupes d'enfants de 5/6 ans. 1 groupe où les parents n'avaient jamais laissé leurs bébés et petits pleurer, qui les prenaient à bras ou en portage au premier ouin et l'autre groupe où les parents avaient laissé leurs enfants pleurer pour s'endormir ou en cas de "crise"
 A 5/6 ans, les enfants du 2ème groupe ne présentaient pas plus de cortisol dans l'organisme que ceux du premier groupe. Donc, l'idée que ne pas laisser pleurer un enfant provoque une réaction dans son cerveau qui restera pour toute sa vie est juste fausse!!

2ème exemple, la Suède, un des premiers pays à bannir la fessée et la rendre illégale, dans les années 70 ou 75, revient sur cette idée et fait le constat que cela n'a en aucun cas diminué la violence chez les jeunes et les adultes, pas plus que le nombre d'enfants vraiment maltraitée et qu'avec le nombre de délation et d'enfants retirés à leurs parents et placés a juste été une catastrophe psychologique pour beaucoup.

Et pour parler du choix, oui, il faut mettre un pull, ça, c'est non négociable. Après le bleu ou le rouge, tu peux choisir. Cela évite le souci du gamin qui arrive en février, après 2 jours de neige, -6°, en tennis de toile car ce sont ses chaussures préférées, et qui prive tout le monde d'une sortie luge
Ou de celui qui veut mettre une paire de baskets 2 tailles au dessus et qui ne peut pas marcher avec.
Couper un ne pas couper les cheveux d'un enfant ne ressort pas d'un besoin, mais d'une envie ou d'un avis. Il ne faut pas confondre le désir ou le besoin. Un enfant a besoin d'être nourri, changé, d'avoir de l'amour, de la sécurité, de quoi s'éveiller et d'autres choses encore. Il n'a pas besoin de toucher à tout, avoir ce qu'il veut, le choix pour tout


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

*Pour la petite anecdote, nous avons dans ma ville, une collègue qui affiche des tarifs défiant toute concurrence. Nos taux ici, varient entre 3.50 et 4€, elle est à 3,20, elle rafle tous les contrats et c'est encore plus vrai depuis l'inflation. Il y a du coup, beaucoup de grincements de dents, de la part de certaines collègues et je peux vous dire que ce ne sont pas toujours les familles les moins aisées qui se précipitent chez elle !
donc, penser que les formations pourraient nous apporter un meilleur salaire est à mon sens, Bien illusoire*


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

La théorie de la bienveillance est plutôt très bonne, c'est vrai, je suis entièrement d'accord. Mais il est assez rare qu'elle soit bien mise en pratique.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

MeliMelo

Je ne pense pas que l’on ne respecte pas les goûts alimentaires de chaque enfant.

Pour les cheveux, c’est un fait qu’il faut faire très attention.

Perso, j’aime avoir les cheveux mi longs, et jeune assez longs. Une coiffeuse n’a pas su respecter ce que je lui avais demandé.

*résultat*  : je ne vais plus chez le coiffeur

Dire la vérité à un enfant : ne pas être cash évidemment mais inutile de lui cacher car c’est pire. Une maman a perdu sa grand-mère qu’elle adorait et quand elle y pense ou en parle, elle en pleure. Sa fille depuis fait des cauchemars car elle voit sa mère souvent très triste malgré qu’elle essaye de prendre sur elle.

Je me suis permise de lui dire qu'il serait Bien de lui dire d’une certaine façon pourquoi sa maman était triste. Ça c'était Avant hier.

Depuis qu’elle lui a dit, sa fille n’hurle plus la nuit.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou91 et bien oui, je sais bien qu'il y a un idéal et que dans la pratique, on est parfois obligées d'en faire malgré toutes les bonnes volontés. Du moment que l'on prenne du recul sur sa pratique, qu'on se remette en question sur ce que l'on peut améliorer à chaque fois, et bien c'est déjà un premier pas. 

Perso ça m'est déjà arrivé que mon fils ou un petit ne veuille pas mettre son manteau pour partir. Et bien soit. Ils passent le pas de la porte et ils me réclament le manteau après :-D Ils ont aussi besoin de vivre leurs petites expériences, ce n'est pas ça qui va les tuer ^^ Le choix du manteau, ça me paraît compliqué, il n'y en a qu'un chez l'ass mat. 

Pour les sorties, mon enfant ou ceux que je gardais étaient toujours partants pour sortir, donc là effectivement je ne pourrai pas vous dire. Ou s'il y en a un qui rechignait, en voyant les autres s'activer ça le motivait en général. Bref il faut s'adapter à chaque situation, on fait toutes comme on peut.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Nanou 

Le gamin qui faisait sa loi chez lui, son père en déplacement long (la Chine) une fois n’a pas voulu mettre ses chaussures, ou que sa mère lui mette. Excédée elle a pris son fils hop dans la voiture et est arrivé chez moi pieds nus. 

Elle avait bcp de mal à le gérer toute seule qd son mari n'était pas la. Elle en a eu un 2ème, c’est un peu mieux, mais c’est quand même le cadet qui commande .. au début ça la faisait rire ... et après était à bout.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo, j'ai quand même le choix de penser que laisser le choix à des enfants qui ne savent qu'en faire ne va pas non forcément en faire des adultes équilibrés ! 

Équilibrés par rapport à quoi d'ailleurs ?

Le coup du manteau, dans mon cas des chaussures,  je l'ai laisse faire aussi, mais la contrainte est bien pour toi, qui dehors doit prendre du temps au détriment des autres pour remettre le manteau au petit copain..

Là,  a donc l'exemple d'un enfant qui a su imposer sa volonté non ?
Je comprends ton engagement dans ce type de formation,  quand on est toute récemment agréée on ne voit et heureusement que les bénéfices des formations,  et on veut en " découdre " face aux anciennes bornėes comme moi, qui pourtant elles aussi on fait prati


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

Zelande, le besoin d'être écoutée et comprise est un besoin universel pour moi, même si ce n'est pas un besoin primaire tel qu'être nourri.
Comme le dit Chantou, si je demande au coiffeur de me teindre en brune, je serai très frustrée qu'il ne m'écoute pas et me teigne en blonde, malgré tous ses bons arguments et que c'est mieux sur moi par exemple. Cela va au-delà du désir pour moi. La différence avec l'enfant c'est qu'on ne va pas se rouler par terre pour exprimer notre frustration, mais peut-être effectivement qu'on ne viendra plus chez lui...


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Méli Mélo vous me faites bien rigoler ! et bien dites donc j'en ai raclé des bouches avec une cuillère hihihi mais c'est du GRAND n'importe quoi vos VEO en tout cas je me marre bien derrière mon écran !!! vous en reviendrez comme le dit les collègues ... tout à fait OK avec GénéralMétal et avec Nanou91 nous avons les mêmes idées et les mêmes manières de faire avec les enfants mes fils ont la trentaine aussi et on m'a toujours félicité pour leur politesse gentillesse etc ... et oui les vieilles méthodes ont du bon et je les ai appliquées avec mes petits accueillis ... les nouvelles ass mat vous en reviendrez vite de toutes ces nouvelles modes mais écoutez bien la PMI et ces puers qui disent parfois n'importe quoi ... et on n'est pas toutes sous antidépresseurs et traumatisées par une claque ou une punition ... 🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je poursuis,  face aux anciennes qui ont fait les mêmes formations. Ah non maintenant c'est soi disant plus professionnalisant. Mieux. 

Bon, peut-être,  mais il y a du bourrage de crane aussi.

L'important c'est de s'écouter et de valoriser son expérience et son vécu, j'ai lâché le pied sur bien des attentes faxe aux enfants, mais pour d'autres je suis plus strictes encore, je racle toujours avesmes cuillères normales, mêmes pas en silicone, aucun petit ne repart en hurlant.
Du coup comment doit on procéder aux divers soins ?


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> et bien dites donc j'en ai raclé des bouches avec une cuillère hihihi mais c'est du GRAND n'importe quoi vos VEO



Cette phrase vient de me déclencher un fou rire qui va je pense me durer quelques minutes... 😂 
En plus sérieux, maintenant, avec leurs cuillères en latex, caoutchouc  toutes douces, récupérer doucement ce qui coule ce n'est pas au bagne...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 bien sûr que vous avez le choix de penser ce que vous voulez :-D Je réponds juste à vos questions. C'est un dialogue quoi ^^
Pour moi il n'y a pas vraiment d'histoire d'un enfant qui impose sa volonté. On l'accompagne, il se plante par lui-même malgré notre avertissement bienveillant, c'est bien plus instructeur et pédagogique que d'avoir posé un interdit sans qu'il en comprenne réellement le sens. Il y a bien sûr des situations où l'interdit s'impose de facto, on ne va pas lui laisser boire l'eau de Javel pour expérimenter par exemple. Mais les vêtements, ils savent évaluer assez vite et très bien s'ils ont chaud ou froid, s'il faut mettre un vêtement ou pas si on leur en laisse cette liberté. On leur fait pas assez confiance je trouve.

@angèle1982 mais ce n'est pas moi qui liste les VEO lol, ce n'est même pas moi qui ait mentionnée celle-là ! Moi aussi j'en ai raclé des bouches :-D dont celle de mon fils d'ailleurs. Ba tant mieux si vous n'êtes pas sous anti-dépresseur, hyper confiante en vous et fière de l'éducation que vous avez eu malgré claque and Co. Moi aussi j'ai eu cette éducation, et bien bonjour l'adolescence après avec idées suicidaires etc. Je n'ai aucunement envie d'imposer cela à mes enfants ou ceux que j'accueille. Je sais qu'il est impossible d'être parfaite, mais je ferai du mieux que je peux pour essayer de reproduire le moins possible de VEO.


----------



## B29 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo
J'ai eu le cas d'une enfant éduquée par ses parents avec ces nouvelles méthodes et je peux vous dire que ses parents ne pouvaient rien faire avec elle. Elle refusait que sa maman la coiffe, résultat des nœuds dans les cheveux, obligé de les couper. Pour s'habiller le matin, mademoiselle choisissait ses vêtements qui n'étaient pas appropriés pour la saison, ne dormait jamais l'après-midi, ne donnait jamais de bisous à sa maman. La dernière visite chez son médecin a été  un enfer. La maman n'a pas apprécié que le médecin lui dise que sa fille était mal élevée et lui a demandé de chercher un nouveau praticien. Et chez moi, c'était l'opposé elle était agréable, dormait l'après-midi, me faisait des câlins....
Car elle savait que chez nounou, il y avait des règles.
Depuis septembre, je ne l'ai plus mais j'ai son petit frère. Et quand elle vient le chercher avec sa maman, on voit à nouveau qu'elle n'a plus de limites, elle ronchonne pour un rien, ne dis jamais bonjour...
Donc je pense que ces nouvelles approches d'éducation auront une limite dans le temps.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Par contre Angèle AUCUNE CLAQUE je l’ai vu en vacances et j’ai été choquée . Oui l’enfant était dur mais prendre des cours via SupetNanny


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Méli Mémo en effet vous avez été traumatisée pour penser au suicide et je comprends votre peur de faire de même avec les enfants !!! et des claques je n'en ai pas reçu des masses pratiquement pas ma maman nous disait souvent "tu vas voir jte vat jte vat !" mais jamais méchante ... et oui j'habite la Beauce et son accent !!! en tout cas je ne vous confierais pas mes enfants car merci l'éducation si ce sont les enfants qui doivent tout diriger ou allons-nous ? d'ailleurs on voit déjà depuis plusieurs années les enfants à la maternelle enfants rois et Cie !!! j'ai eu par un moment des petits et des périscolaires en même temps 4 aller-retour par jour et bien si j'avais dû les laisser décider si ils voulaient mettre ou pas leurs chaussures ou leurs bottes ou leurs manteaux mais je serais déjà internée depuis quelques années !!! non mais vous racontez n'importe quoi en tout cas je préfère une ass mat qui va gronder un peu qu'une qui pense comme vous et pose mille questions à un gamin par peur de le traumatiser à vie !!! j'adore le coup de la maitresse du papa mais j'ai eu aussi ce cas ici un petit dont le papa était parti et les avait laissé la maman s'est bien gardé de me le dire dommage ! je l'ai appris par l'école car le petit (chouchou de mon mari) avait changé de comportement mais chez moi rien il était resté le même !!! bref vous me faites bien peur avec toutes vos nouvelles méthodes les nouvelles ass mat ! à l'école il y a quelques années on voyait les enfants qui étaient chez une ass mat et ceux qui restaient avec maman permissive (enfant roi aucune interdiction) dorénavant avec ce que vous voulez appliquer il n'y aura plus de différence tous les enfants seront infects !!! bref j'ai presque 30 ans de métier mais en tout cas même si tout cela m'inquiète pour l'avenir j'ai bien rigolé avec vos exemples !!! "tu veux ou tu veux pas ? ben si tu veux tant mieux si tu veux pas ? tant pis !!! une vieille chanson ...


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Chantou les claques c'était dans l'ancien temps je n'en ai jamais donné et pas reçu des masses mais j'en ai connu qui en ont eues ! je suis donc d'accord avec toi !!! je suis tellement atterrée de lire des conneries pareilles que je me suis surement mal exprimée !!! j'ai aussi vu il y a de nombreuses années un papa dans un Flunch qui frappait ses enfants on l'avait tellement regardé qu'il s'était calmé donc je ne cautionne pas non plus !!! pas besoin de frapper les enfants suffit de leur parler calmement en expliquant les choses mais surement pas en leur laissant décider ce qu'ils vont porter ce qu'ils veulent manger etc ... bref qd je vois tous les gamins dans mon village qui passent à côté de moi sans dire bonjour çà fait peur !!! je ne suis pourtant pas vieux jeu mais je ne rigole pas sur l'éducation ... et super Nanny j'adorais surtout celle qui est DCD !😉


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Allez, un autre exemple. 
Atelier RPE de 9h à 1h30. 15 minutes de route: Arrivée des 4 enfants agés de 2 à 3 ans entre 8h00 et 9h. en hiver
A ne veut pas mettre son manteau
B ne veut pas mettre ses chaussures
C ne veut pas y aller
D et entrain de se rouler par terre en hurlant parce que C lui a pris la voiture rouge
Combien de temps vais je mettre à partir si je dois expliquer à chacun le pourquoi du comment, si je dois consoler et expliquer le petit hurleut, si je dois négocier avec celui qui refuse de bouger et si je dois laisser A et b faire leur propre expérience ?

Non, à un moment donné, c'est comme ça, c'est tout de suite er ce n'est pas autrement

Pour les goûts alimentaires, je ne ferais certainement pas 4 plats différents. je sais ce qu'ils aiment, dans la mesure du possible, je fais ces choses là. mais je ne laisserai pas un enfant se nourrir uniquement de pates et de compotes sous prétexte qu'il ne veut pas ce qui est vert


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

J'ai l'impression que les formations sont faites pour lobotomiser les assistantes maternelles et çà fait peur !!! Mémi Mélo en est un bel exemple ...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@B29 on en revient à ce que l'on disait tout à l'heure. Pour moi là ces parents confondent éducation bienveillante et laxisme. Un enfant a besoin de règles et de repères. Pour autant ces règles et ces repères peuvent être dits en douceur, en coopération avec l'enfant en fonction de l'âge, et en expliquant surtout le pourquoi du comment de l'interdit. Un interdit à un certain âge, n'aura plus de sens plus tard. etc.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Zelande voilà tout à fait çà 🤣... certaines avec leurs nouvelles méthodes ne sont pas sorties de chez elle ! elles devront partir se promener à 9h mais à 16h seront encore à expliquer le pourquoi du comment à leur petite troupe !!! je me marre !!! mais quelle tristesse ...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@angèle1982 et bien il faut de tout pour faire un monde. Et je ne sais pas si cela peut vous rassurer mais ce n'est pas la formation qui m'a lobotomisée, j'étais déjà comme cela avant. J'ai juste découvert en formation que les formatrices ainsi que les ass mat en devenir étaient dans cette même mouvance d'éducation bienveillante. Beaucoup sont issues de structures EAJE d'ailleurs car justement trop de VEO en crèche donc elles se reconvertissent en tant ass mat.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et bien continuez votre mouvance çà me fait penser à une secte votre truc tout le monde écoute et se jette dedans à corps perdu et oui çà me fait peur ... je ne comprends plus rien à ce métier mais je n'aurais pas voulu d'une ass mat laxiste avec des idées pareilles pour mon fils ainé !!! je persiste et signe ...


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@zelande ba ça fait une belle mise en situation pour les évaluations écrite du D1 🙃 
Pour les goûts alimentaires, personne n'en a parlé, Chantou a confondu, on parlait des goûts vestimentaires. Je ne m'amuserai pas avec un tout petit à lui faire choisir son plat. Mais je ne le forcerai pas non plus à manger et c'est ce qui est également enseigné en formation. Voilà c'est tout, il n'y a pas à chercher midi à 14h.


----------



## Griselda (28 Septembre 2022)

En tout cas on voit que la question initiale de notre collègue a produit beaucoup d'échanges 

Depuis longtemps, plusieurs décennies, on voit émerger des nouveaux courants de pensées et concernant la façon d'accompagner les enfants en particulier.
Ma mère me raconte comme elle était en désaccord avec la majorité de ses Amis devenus Parents comme elle dans les années 70 au Canada, où le mot d'ordre était "il est interdit d’interdire" et ma Mère de répondre "Ah? Donc enfant je devais obeire à mes Parents et maintenant je devrais obeir à mes enfants???". Pour autant non elle n'a pas été une Mère maltraitante et a su quelque fois être même plus à l'écoute de nos besoins de liberté, les comprenant aussi.

Je pense qu'en toute chose c'est l'excès qui pose difficulté.
Je pense que dans l'éducation "positive" il y a matière à réflexion mais qu'en effet si on cherche une recette miracle avec un tuto garanti 100% réussite on risque d'être déçu. 
Ce qui pose problème c'est si on confond "éducation positive" et "absence de règle, de cadre" car au contraire l'enfant a besoin du cadre rassurant, de savoir qu'il peut compter sur l'adulte qui lui "sait". Ce sont donc les raccourcis qui pose problème.
Réfléchir à pourquoi on fait ainsi et quel résultat escompté c'est un bon début et je suis bien certaine que tous autant que nous sommes dès lors qu'on aura tenté d'élever plus d'un enfant on aura bien été obligé de temps à autres d'adapter notre process parce que chaque enfant est différent. J'ai l'habitude de dire que chaque enfant m'a fait découvrir quelque chose.
Pour moi toutes les formations que j'ai pu faire m'ont apportée un éclairage supplémentaire, des pistes à explorer face à un enfant qui ne réponds pas favorablement à ce qu'on lui propose. M'aide à prendre du recul sur ma pratique professionnelle mais aussi à observer l'enfant avec d'autres filtres. 
Ce forum, grâce à tous nos échanges, tout comme les réunions d'AMs m'y aident aussi car on s'enrichie les uns des autres.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@angèle1982 et je persiste et signe moi aussi à penser que vous confondez vous aussi éducation bienveillante et laxisme. Les petits en éducation bienveillante ne finissent pas infects, bien au contraire. J'en connais pas mal.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Alors un grand que j’ai accueilli pdt 3 ans, qui vient avec sa mère chercher son frère et qui malgré déjà dit au moins 3 fois de ne pas aller vers les lauriers

Je lui dis et le même me dit « *je* *m’en* *fou* »

Oh la la

« Et bien je ne te le dirais pas une 4eme fois, tu resteras dans la voiture garée juste en face du portillon … moi tu ne me dis pas « je m’en fou »

La mère a acquiescé… Ouah … quel âge ? 5 ANS !!!

Et bin dis donc et ça apprend des mots grossiers à l’école Ouah… 👍

La mère aurait dû lui tenir la main


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Chantou bravo ! mais tu aurais dû lui demander si les lauriers lui plaisaient et gna gna gna ! ben oui ce n'est pas comme çà qu'on parle à un enfant voyons dixit Méli Mélo !!! 😅


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Melimelo moi je te les aurai bien confiés mes enfants. Mais ils sont adultes maintenant ... Dommage. Dommage également que certaines soient dans la caricature. C'est vrai que le jugement est facile. C'est parfois plus difficile de remettre en question certaines pratiques "éprouvées par des années d'expérience" que de savoir, vouloir ou pouvoir les faire évoluer.  Je pense que comme souvent rien n'étant jamais tout blanc ou tout noir, la vérité est entre les deux. Chacune détient une part de vérité mais je donne une prime d'estime à celle qui pense pouvoir encore apprendre de l'évolution des pratiques.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et bien Catie cet enfant a été élevé avec le DME … oui chez vous … pas chez moi … et enfin de compte la mère en est revenue car elle ne l’a pas fait pour le 2eme !


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Catie. Moi aussi je suis pour le juste milieu. C'est tellement facile de se moquer, humilier et caricaturer sur les réseaux. "Je ne te confierai pas mes enfants car ils seront infects avec toi" (pourtant jamais eu une remarque désagréable d'un parent concernant son enfant confié) "tu es lobotomisée" (pourquoi ? parce j'ai une pensée différente ?) "vous êtes une secte" (pourquoi ? exerce-t'on une pression mentale ou financière à ceux qui ne pensent pas comme nous ? Appartient-on d'ailleurs à un "groupe" ?), etc. Bref. J'ai l'impression que juste parce que l'on a une pensée divergente, on peut s'en prendre plein la tronche et c'est bien dommage, ce forum devrait être là pour s'entraider et non pas pour se défouler sur la première venue qui n'entre pas dans son propre cadre de référence.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Il ne s'agit pas forcément d'interdit, mais ce que l'adulte SAIT approprié pour toi.

La façon de se vêtir à tel âge pour telle circonstance en est une. A la maternelle, on a vu des petits arriver en pyjama, parce que non il ne veut pas s'habiller. Les minettes habillées en princesse pour aller à l'école,  désolée je ne trouve pas que ce soit ni approprié ni leur intérêt. 

Oui sans doute confusion entre bienveillance et laxisme, d'où la remise en question de certains pedo psychiatres sur les effets néfastes de certaines pratiques. 
S'il y confusion c'est que c'est mal expliqué. 

Ma pédagogie insiste sur certaines règles dont le respect de ma personne, autant que je respecte l'enfant dans son être, ses capacités ' on histoire. 
Mes enfants sont assez libres, mais jamais ils ne nous ont manqué de respect, et les règles que nous adultes avons mis en place ils les ont respectés,  quelquefois ils ont voulu détourner oui. Bien évidemment. 
Il est clair que la discipline  à  outrance et l'autoritarisme ne sont pas bénéfiques à l'épanouissement. Je dis à mes loulous et les enfants (enfin plus maintenant ils sont adultes), tu as le droit de ne pas être d'accord, mais pour autant, je décide et  impose certaines choses.
L'hygiène en fait partie par exemple,  la manière de s'habiller pour sortir aussi. 
Une enfant qui ne souhaite pas se coiffer, donc qu'on la touche pour moi, c'est encore autre chose, un petit truc à creuser pour le bien être de cette petite fille.

A plus !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

MeliMelo, ce n'est pas qu'une question d'expérience, je pratique ce métier depuis 25 ans. Mais je ne considère pas ce fait comme une médaille "ça fait 25 ans que je fais comme ça", "ces nouvelles pratiques pfff ! c'était mieux avant" ... J'évolue et certaines de mes pratiques aussi. Pour d'autres, je m'en tiens à ce qui, pour moi, est le plus adapté. Bref, je fais mon petit mix personnel qui me ressemble. On a toujours à apprendre de soi et des autres.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@mélimėlo c'est dommage ton dernier post n'est pas bienveillant par contre, enfin c'est mon ressenti. Oui c'est un forum d'échanges,  et nous avons aussi le droit d'être dubitative sur certains points de la veo.

Tu nous vends le bénéfice des formations,  qui à priori ne pourrait que nous être bénéfique,  car il'faut sans cesse se remettre en question etc...

C'est là ce point qui me gêne,  car pour les raisons que l'on a évoqué ce n'est pas du tout ce qui ressort des impressions des ams qui ne veulent pas y participer. 

Comme dit plus haut, ma dernière formation était minable.  Nous avpns fait des retours plus que négatifs auprès d'iperia, pour autant on ne nous a pas proposé de compensation. 
Je vois que certaines formations sont trop généralistes,  certains intervenants n'ayant pas vu d'ams de leur vie. Ben perso ça me met le doute.
La bonne question est pourquoi les formations que tu nous vantes, ne sont pas si prisées en réalité ? 
En pourcentage combien d'ams font des formations ?  Sans contraintes ? 
Sur ma commune nous sommes à peine 10%, toujours les mêmes,  est ce pour autant il faut se croire supérieure aux autres qui n'eb font pas ou les mépriser ?  
Non, car je mise aussi sur l'expérience. 
Les formations en auto didacte sur des sujets pointus comme le handicap il faut l'oublier. Trop pointu,  très sensible.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

Catie, merci, c'est mon état d'esprit aussi et j'espère avoir le même dans 25 ans ;-)


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Avec quelques rides en plus ! 😂😉


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Mon dernier message n'est pas bienveillant ? Je ne fais pourtant que reporter ce que j'ai reçu en pleine face sur ce forum... On a le droit d'être dubitative tout en respectant son prochain. Ce que je n'ai pas ressenti à mon égard. Dire à l'autre qu'il est "lobotomisé", que tout ce qu'il dit ce sont des "conneries", que je lui fait "peur", et tous les enfants que j'aurais seront "infects", se moquer, et j'en passe, je ne pense pas que cela soit très "bienveillant" en soi... Il y a d'autre façon de communiquer.

Pour la formation, alors là, mes posts ont été hyper mal été interprétés, je ne vendais aucunement les bénéfices d'une ou plusieurs formations puisque je n'en ai jamais faites (hormis la FPA actuellement). Ça aurait été le comble ! J'ai d'abord répondu à la postante initiale car c'était tout chaud dans ma mémoire vu que je suis en FPA. Et ensuite j'ai exprimé mon ressenti et mon besoin personnel de faire une formation tous les ans lorsque je travaillerai, notamment sur le handicap. Et mon avis n'est pas figé là-dessus non plus, je l'ai déjà écrit. Et j'entends ce que certaines disent là dessus. Ca ne donne pas trop envie, mais je me ferai mon opinion par moi-même, je verrai bien tout simplement.


----------



## violetta (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir.
Angèle,  vous dépassez les limites, vos interventions sont limites et pollue la discussion qui est très intéressante. 
Excusez-moi de vous le dire mais moi, votre façon de dire les choses me choque....c'est très agressif je trouve, limite blessant.
Vous êtes libre de vous exprimer, de penser ce que vous voulez, mais je vous trouve irrespectueuse dans la manière d'exprimer votre point de vue.
D'autres pensent comme vous mais restent dans un échange courtois.
Vous qui apprenez la coutoisie, le respect, la politesse a vos petits, en avez-vous peut-être oublié les bases....
Mais bon, c'est la mode de se lâcher sur les réseaux....c'est tellement facile...
Merci melimelo pour ces échanges,  continuez a défendre votre point de vue et moi aussi, je vous aurez confié mes enfants les yeux fermés.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Souvent je dis aux personnes avec qui je ne suis pas d'accord (à tord ou à raison !!!) "tu as raison et je n'ai pas pas tord" et je ferme ma gueule et ne lui parle plus donc Méli Mélo vous verrez bien si dans 25 ans vous penserez toujours pareillement ... à bon entendeur salut !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

@mėlimėlo, j'ai donc mal interprété vos réponses sur les formations. 

C'ėtait mon ressenti.

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas si je vous aurais confié mes enfants,  on ne se connaît pas ! Et vous étiez sûrement trop jeune lorsqu'ils étaient en âge d'êtres en accueil.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pour le pyjama .. comme quoi l’enfant est très intelligent car sa mère lui avait mis sur le lit, et pouvait choisir .. certes ...pyjama = fatigué = dodo 

Il a été hyper rapide cela a même fait rire sa mère et ça fait du bien de voir une mère rire et qui n’en pouvait plus. 

De + il va a l'école ... en pyjama ?  ... NON ... 

J’ai une voisine à Villers qui est devenue une copine et qui est ATSEM depuis + de 20 ans. Et bien elle en a vu des enfants et m’a dit que maintenant c’est affolant et pas dans le positif pourtant très bienveillante etc ...mais est malgré tout réaliste ... et des parents très procéduriers ... donc « et bien tu verras ce que ton gosse sera + tard ... « 

et il s'avère que ce n’est pas top ... normal ... on ne lui a jamais rien interdit. 

J’en ai eu un qui a 2 ans 1/2 m’avait traitée de *SAXXXE * ... bah oui ... je lui ai demandé de me redire car j’avais sûrement mal compris ... NON NON j’avais TRÈS bien compris. Donc je l’avais dit à sa mère ... » c’est ses frères (10 et 11 ans) qui s’insultent 

Ah bon ... no comment ! 

*Résultat* : les parents ont été convoqués énormément de fois par la directrice en MATERNELLE et PRIMAIRE. Je le sais car des parents ont leur enfant dans la même classe que cet enfant qui était si mignon et HYPER BEAU et TRÈS BLOND. 

Ce n’est malheureusement PAS de sa faute mais de SES PARENTS qui l’on traité comme un «  Monsieur le Directeur » c’est comme ça qu’il l’appelait quand il venait le chercher ...les parents ont eu belle entreprise internationale ...

Et bien voila ...chacun fait comme il veut ... SURTOUT essaye de faire ce qu’il peut mais SANS SE FAIRE BOUFFER PAR SON GOSSE !


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci Violetta pour votre soutien.
@angèle1982 ma pensée n'est pas figée, effectivement dans 25 ans elle aura sûrement évoluée (je doute cependant qu'elle évolue sur les VEO mais bref). Certaines doivent penser ici que je suis jeune, et pourtant non, je ne suis pas proche de la retraite, mais pas jeune non plus, j'ai une expérience propre moi aussi avec des enfants, les miens et d'autres, même si je n'ai pas encore d'expérience en tant qu'ass mat. Je me suis effectivement sentie blessée par vos propos. Bonne continuation.


----------



## B29 (28 Septembre 2022)

@MeliMelo 
Pour le moment vous êtes en formation pour devenir assistante maternelle.  Après plusieurs années de travail dans cette profession vous changerez peut-être d'avis.
Je suis toujours dans la bienveillance mais c'est vrai que les enfants sont de plus en plus difficiles. Quand je discute avec les maîtresses et les atsems, elles le disent aussi.
En tout cas, bon courage.  Moi, j'ai décidé d'arrêter au prochain renouvellement.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Violetta de retour ? Je m'inquiétais .... ça fait au moins minimum 2 semaines non ?


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@B29 oui je changerai peut-être d'avis, on verra. 
Quand je pense à l'époque de mes parents (et encore à mon époque), les petits étaient littéralement frappés pour obéir, à genoux sur une règle, taper sur les doigts avec une règle etc. etc. Donc oui ils se tenaient à carreaux. Mais le résultat est qu'ils avaient peur de l'autorité, tout simplement et que le lien était complètement cassé avec l'adulte, la confiance perdue. Et ce n'est pas forcément bon en soi d'avoir une soumission aveugle à l'autorité. Alors oui il est beaucoup plus difficile de faire coopérer un enfant, qui n'est pas censé être "sage et mignon" à un jeune âge au lieu de lui imposer violemment son opinion avec notre ascendant naturel. Mais je vois bien dans mon expérience la différence. Cette éducation-là bienveillante (quand elle a été bien menée, sans laxisme), rend les enfants réellement sécures, confiants en eux, à l'écoute de leurs besoins et n'ayant pas peur de réaliser leurs rêves. Combien d'adultes ont réalisé leurs rêves dans leur vie ?
Je vous souhaite une bonne continuation dans vos projets.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Violetta de retour pour m'incendier le contraire m'aurait étonnée ! de toute façon je ne me sens jamais en phase ave elle ... bref comme je pollue je ne discute plus sur ce sujet qui m'a quand même bien fait rigoler personnellement et c'est bien le principal ... je ne vais pas me prendre la  tête pour si peu ... et oui je suis bientôt à la retraite Violetta tiens vous ne me l'avez pas rappelé ??? sur ce bonne soirée et merci à celles qui ont le même point de vue sur le sujet ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas une question de point de vue. C'est un forum de discussion et si nous étions tout(te)s du même avis, ce forum n'aurai plus de raison d'être. C'est plus une question de vocabulaire. Les mots ont un sens. Et oui, certains sont grossiers. J'ose espérer qu'ils sont réservés aux membres du forum et que certains accueillis n'en "profitent" pas. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne pense pas comme son voisin qu'on doit dégainer les grossièretés et humilier un ou une participante à la discussion. Bonne soirée à tou(te)s même ceux qui ne seront pas d'accord avec mes  posts.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Jamais je n'ai dit un seul gros mot devant mes accueillis et jamais ils n'en ont dit c'est juste de l'éducation ! juste le petit mot "crotte de bique" pour ne pas dire des me.de ou autre puta.n que certains parents emploient facilement ... voilà et oubliez moi ce soir ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Si vous le dites je n'ai plus de raison d'en douter ! Bonne soirée.


----------



## violetta (28 Septembre 2022)

Alors pourquoi tant de grossièreté et de méchanceté sur le forum hein angèle ?


----------



## B29 (28 Septembre 2022)

Allez, on clos cette discussion. 
Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit.
A demain, dans la joie et la bonne humeur 😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Ouhlà, la discussion prend une drôle de tournure, c'est dommage !
J'envoie des ondes positives et bienveillantes à toutes, nouvelles, anciennes, pro ou anti formation, mais toutes Ams.
Passez une bonne nuit, pleine de douceur


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

Moi je vous abandonne pour regarder LE MEILLEUR PÂTISSIER


----------



## violetta (28 Septembre 2022)

Et oui chantou, je réagis ce soir car j'ai trouvé certains propos déplacés , irrespectueux et injustes.
J'avais besoin de le dire par solidarité. 
Respectons-nous dans nos différences.
Personne ne détient la vérité.


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

Meli melo, j'ai 58 ans très bientôt et j'ai été élevée par mes grands parents. Oui, ils étaient autoritaires, oui, je me suis pris quelques fessées, pas toujours pour de bonnes raisons, oui, quand je faisais une bêtise, je craignais leur réaction et en effet, je n'ai pas choisi grand chose dans mon très jeune âge. C'est bien que les choses aient évoluées et qu'on n'en soit plus là en matière d'éducation. Pour autant, je n'ai pas été traumatisée et mes grands parents savaient tout autant se montrer affectueux et à l'écoute que sévères et intransigeants.
J'ai élevé mes enfants avec plus de patience, d'échanges et de "négociations", mais pas dans ce qu'on appelle la bienveillance. Elles me remercient aujourd'hui.
Ce qui me gène beaucoup, ce sont les mauvaises explications qu'on donne sur ce principe d'éducation, on culpabilise les parents, on parle des besoins de l'enfant en occultant énormément ceux des adultes. Avant, on rentrait fatigués de sa journée et on faisait obéir les gosses à coups de baffes, aujourd'hui, on ne se "bat" plus pour la douche et lavage des cheveux ou pour le repas équilibré ou pour obliger loulou à rester dans sa chambre. Du coup, on a des enfants qui ne mangent que des yaourts, qui font la java jusqu'à 22h et qui finissent dans le lit des parents. Les parents sont exténués mais contents car ils ont l'impression d'être bienveillants et de répondre aux besoins de leur petit à ne pas être trop contrarié.
Tout extrème est mauvais


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Septembre 2022)

@zelande L'education bienveillante concerne autant l'enfant que l'adulte. Beaucoup parle d'extrêmes alors que je parle toujours de juste milieu. La bienveillance éducative c'est la bienveillance pour soi aussi. C'est écouter ses propres besoins aussi. Si un enfant finit dans le lit des parents et que ça va à l'encontre d'un besoin des parents, les règles doivent être reposées. L'enfant peut comprendre. Pour moi la bienveillance éducative c'est surtout faire preuve d'empathie, ne pas projeter des intentions d'adultes sur le jeune enfant, ne pas attendre qu'un jeune enfant puisse gérer ses émotions comme un adulte, il en est incapable.

On réagit tous différemment à notre éducation. Moi et ma soeur avons eu la même éducation avec VEO. Elle ça n'a pas eu l'air de l'affecter car elle reproduit la même chose sur ses enfants. Moi je fais le contraire car j'estime ne pas avoir eu une enfance "malheureuse", mais ne pas avoir eu une enfance "heureuse" pour autant.


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

Angèle, j'ai le sentiment que pour vous, accepter les nouvelles méthodes d'éducation, c'est comme si on remettait en cause votre façon de faire, que c'est pour ça que vous défendez bec et ongles votre méthode éducative, et que vous ne voulez pas admettre qu'il y a une énorme différence entre éducation bienveillante et absence d'éducation qui mène au laxisme.
Vous prenez donc ces exemples extrêmes pour illustrer votre propos.
C'est bien dommage, vous faites comme vous avez toujours vu faire, ce qui correspondait aux connaissances de l'époque, aujourd'hui, on sait qu'il vaut mieux faire autrement.
Je sais à quel point il est difficile de changer ses habitudes, mais ça ne sert à rien de se mettre en colère comme ça, c'est d'abord à vous que vous faites du mal, c'est bien dommage, car je ne doute pas de votre volonté de vouloir bien faire, posez vous les bonne questions, si tout le monde vous dis que vous vous trompez, pourquoi refuser d'y penser?
Peut être qu'une formation à la relaxation vous serai bénéfique, je le sais pour l'avoir fait.
J'ai eu une vie difficile, j'ai souvent été en colère, ça me rongeait, je vais mieux aujourd'hui que j'accepte de lacher du lest


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Septembre 2022)

Je répondrais juste à Liline la relaxation je vais la faire avec ma retraite qui arrive car pas de problèmes avec mes derniers contrats des PE en or ... et vous dites aujourd'hui il vaut mieux faire autrement ??? c'est à dire ? mes méthodes ont et fonctionnent très bien sans claques sans XXX malveillances ... donc même si je n'avais pas bientôt terminé je ferais et continuerais de même car tous mes petits étaient supers chez moi et pas chez leurs parents qui n'en revenaient pas et la plupart encore dans mon village me sautent encore dans les bras quand je les vois ... alors changer quoi ??? non vraiment je reste sur mes positions ... et chacune est libre de faire comme elle le souhaite c'est TOUT ! le débat est clos ... je ne pourrais m'entendre avec Violetta Catie et Méli Mélo entre autres ! pour les autres elles ont compris mon raisonnement je pense mais c'est pas grave ...


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

En résumé vous ne pouvez vous entendre qu'avec des personnes qui pensent comme vous ! 
Quand je pense que je partage la vie d'une personne qui a des idées politiques aux antipodes des miennes depuis maintenant 34 ans ! Sans jugement et sans invectives ou autres "amabilités". Et nous y arrivons car nous nous retrouvons sur la notion du RESPECT mutuel de la discussion et du partage. Et pourtant parfois il m'énerve !!! 😡 Et moi aussi sûrement 😉😁
Allez, un petit effort ! Il y a tellement à découvrir des autres !


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Septembre 2022)

Catie c'est un peu çà mais je pense qu'on est tous et toutes pareils je ne vais pas aller discuter avec des personnes avec qui je n'aurais pas un minimum d'atomes crochus 'ailleurs je me refermerais dans ma coquille ou partirais en cacahuète selon ce qu'il raconterais çà c'est mon côté soupe au lait j'ai passé l'âge de fermer ma bouche ! j'ai 40 ans de mariage et 50 ans d'amitié presque comme une soeur avec ma meilleure amie alors je ne dois pas être si méchante que cela et pourtant avec mon amie nos caractères sont différents (elle plus cool mais pas la même vie que moi non plus) mais on s'entend très bien la preuve on vient d'acheter le même vêtement sans le savoir et ce n'est pas la première fois que cela nous arrive et on en rigole à chaque fois !!! bref je n'ai pas à me justifier ... bonne journée.


----------



## B29 (29 Septembre 2022)

Te toute façon, personne n'a le mode d'emploi pour éduquer les enfants. Je pense que nous faisons toutes au mieux. 
Le résultat de ces diverses éducations, nous le trouverons lors de l'adolescence  et à l'âge adulte de ces enfants.
Pour ma part, je pense avoir réussi au moins l'éducation de mes propres enfants. Elles sont supers et à l'adolescence aucun problème.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Septembre 2022)

Idem ici mes 2 enfants sont supers sympas avec les autres toujours prêts à rendre service ... etc ... le résultat de ces diverses éducations si elle sont trop laxistes ou permissives on le verra bien avant l'adolescence y a qu'à demander aux instits de maternelle !!! bref le débat est clos pour moi ...


----------

